# What does your rc track give for 1st 2nd 3rd



## microtony55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just wondering how much people pay to race at your local off road rc track? Also, how much do you win or what do you get for 1st 2nd 3rd esc. I am building a new rc track in North Central Indiana and currently not planning on running any regular races, but if we decide to it would probably be 85% payback to racers. for example if you had $100 in entries for a class (10 @ $10) it would pay $40 1st, $25 2nd, $20 3rd, and $15 to the track for electric and maint. Kids classes would get ribbons or trophy's. So Let me know your entry vs awards on your local tracks .Thanks for any reply.


----------



## sobie20 (Jan 22, 2012)

10 first car 7 for next 0 pay back but when you have 6000 sq rent free and only pay power and heat its still a joke.
but it beats stitting at home.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

We race or have club races every Saturday and no need for payouts or awards.... Only for trophy races you get trophies or pitboards usually 1-5. It also depends how big the event is as well.

Our fee for racing is $12 / $8 / $5 and we race for the competition and bragging rights week to week..


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Fort Wayne we pay $15 weekly we have 1 money and 1 trophy race per season when u planning.this and.what type of tracm


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Pay?? We get "congratulations".


----------



## markt311 (Oct 4, 2009)

$20 first class $10 next class. No payout. Our track is just a track. No hobby shop, it all goes to pay for heat and to keep improving the facilities.


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

$10 for first class $5 for second. no pay out the money goes to rent and heat and power. 

it's a hobby we do for fun


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

The track that i race at on Fridays it's 10 bucks for as many classes you want to run and practice as much as you want. You recieve no money back or trophies but it's still one hell of a bargain.


----------



## microtony55 (Dec 21, 2011)

It will be an outdoor offroad coarse approx. 110' x 70' with 10' lanes. We are just building it for fun, but considered having a race or 2 that would pay back money and trophys sometime in mid summer. I know its just a hobby but I'm sure someone would enjoy going home with gas money too. It will be built in Argos,IN. Just south of plymouth,in. Thanks for all the replys


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I pay $5 per class with a max of $20 for the day. We do have a couple guys that run 6 to 8 different cars in both dirt oval and off road. All money goes to the club for paying the bills and track maintenance.

Having been playing this game for over 20 years, I refuse to race if there is a cash payout. When it comes to money, it will bring out the worst in racers and causes way to many fights and hard feelings.*


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> * When it comes to money, it will bring out the worst in racers and causes way to many fights and hard feelings.*


Well put and very true....


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> The track that i race at on Fridays it's 10 bucks for as many classes you want to run and practice as much as you want. You recieve no money back or trophies but it's still one hell of a bargain.


That's a good deal, I bet finding marshalls can be tough tho...lol


----------



## microtony55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well we've come up with another way of giving the money back to the racers. This would keep people from ruff driving and or arguing. 10 drivers at $10 a piece, $100 in entries. still 85% payback. Take names of all entries in a single class when they sign up. After the A-main for your class is done, the winner will draw 3 names at random, and first name would take $40, second name $25, and third name $20. SO YOU COULD FINISH LAST OR NOT EVEN MAKE THE A-MAIN AND STILL TAKE HOME $40, $25, OR $20. TOP 5 or so in each class would take home trophies. What do you think about that idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## smoeke (Aug 15, 2009)

wow,prices have not changed in 15+ years on average.

i started local track racing back in 1989 up through 1996, i paid $8 -$10 to race depending on track.

Payout was usually $10-15 for A-main win.

back then i NEVER came across a track that didnt pay out.They all paid,plus we had trophies at end of year. Prices havent really changed but the non paying out is newer i guess.

things have changed a lot since i last raced,i cant even find a track within a half hour of me, back then i had 5-6 to choose from, i used to race 3-5 nights .

ahh, the memories......


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

$10 for the first entry, I think less for more but I can't seem to run more than 1. When each season ends they give out gift cards for the hobby shop and the amt and the # of cards differs with how many in that class that season. :dude:


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

I race at two tracks.

One is a club track, no payback just "braggin rights."

The other os part of a Hobby Shop and has a small payback (guift cards) for the top three in a class at the end of the points series.

My opinion, if you want rough driving and fist fights, have a large payback. Find anouther way to diffrerentiate your track from the others in your area.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We're in western PA. There's 7 tracks within 50 miles. Entry fees range from $7 to $20 for the first class and go down for each additional. Last I checked we were the only ones with a regular payout. Our entry is $10 for the first class $5 for each additional. Payback is "Hobby Bucks" for use in the store, 1st-$9, 2nd-$6, 3rd-$3, all others receive $1.

Most of the other tracks are "Hardcore RC Racers" that bring it top quality drivers, we are more of a family fun place for the newbie. We just opened a year ago and average over 150 entries/week. 

When little Johnny finishes last in the Novice group on his first race and goes home with a $1 that he won, we know he'll be back! (He'll bring friends too!)


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

*getting paid to Race "funny"*

Track we race in Hillsdale Mi. 1-2-3 are given dash plaquc. but most don't take it. we have more fun with bragging rights. and to see if you have the salt to take the racer that is on his game, that night. we pay 100 a month to have a locked 12x10 private pit room,and don't pay to race.1 or 100 it is same. so we don't have to take stuff home after the nights racing.i put on a weekly 50/50 and give back half cash and every other week i give away a sct, buggy, radio system, ect. trach owener has to pay rent, lights, heat, insur, ect. if you can get a large factory that is closed and can rent it cheap(most rent is cheap, as sitting empty is not making any money) you can make it but don't try it make a living from it, and most of all don't forget the people that helped you out when times where lean and when you get fat, give back to those helping out everyweek. not just your buddys that come and run 1 class and then sit and have a beer after they race.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We run eight week series with two dropped races from each series. Racing is $5 for first entry, $3 for second and $2 for third. At end of eight weeks, points determine 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. They get small plaques. Occasionally we have special trophy races usually with 1st, 2nd, and 3rd A-Main trophies and small participation plaques to all others. We also do weekly 50/50.

Every ninth week is "Fun Week". Entry is $3 for as many classes as you want to run. Usually have special races such as Figure 8, box races, reverse direction races, etc.


----------



## tbrymer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Price*

At my local track in AZ we pay $5.00 per vehicle to race. You are paid back with hobby bucks that you can use in the hobby store that runs the races. Payout is $6.00 for first, $4.00 for second, $2.00 for third, and everyone else in the race is paid $1.00. After you race you must marshal for the next race or find someone that will do it for you.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

0 000 000 000.000 000 000 000 000$


----------



## dug44 (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the local tracks I race at charges $15 for your first class, and $10 each additional class. The payout (in "track-bucks"), is based on the number of racers in that class. I have seen first as much as $18 (with a full heat of 10), to as little as $3. It is based on a percentage, basically...
The other track I race at costs exactly the same entry fee, without the payout's...


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Outlaw 44 said:


> 0 000 000 000.000 000 000 000 000$


You should go on strike!:thumbsup:


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

$15 to race on a Friday night - no cash 'prize' but there are prize raffles at the 1/3 and 2/3 mark of the season. You get 1 raffle ticket per class per night raced. So if you ran 2 classes for a month you'd get 8 tickets for the raffle. The track puts up the loot and prizes range from motor spray to a Losi XXX-SCT roller. It's a pretty cool way to motivate your racers to SHOW UP not necessarily win.


----------

